# Bulb recommendation



## jrings (May 11, 2005)

Ok, I just made my first ODNO light fixture. I need to know what the best bulbs for the buck are. I think I am currently using some T8's I got at Home Depot but I don't think they are the right spectrum because all I am growing is algae. PLease help.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If the bulbs from HD are the 6500K Phillips, they will be fine for your tank. I am currently overdriving them on one tank and using them normally (Soon to be ODNO) on a 75g (6x32w). 

As far as the algae is concerned, some more info about your tank is needed, such as:

Tank size in gallons:
Length tank has been running as a planted tank:
Lighting level, type, and photoperiod: i.e. ODNO, ~96w on for 12 hours
CO2 usage:
plant mass:
fertilizers used:
water change frequency:

Algae is almost always brought on by a lack of CO2 or fertilizers in a high light tank (over 2 watts per gallon) and not an excess of fertilizers. IF you are over 2wpg with ODNO lights you can expect algae if you are not adding CO2. Also, if you are not adding both macros (NO3, PO4, and K) and micros (CSM+B, Flourish, or TMG, etc) your plant growth will slow and algae will increase. 

Some more info will help sort out your problem


----------

